# ER Coding with Initial hospital care



## alwin928 (Sep 18, 2009)

Need assistance with ER coding with initial hospital care. 

CPT says basically that anything that happens prior to admit on the same calendar day is lumped into the initial hospital care code.  Is that only if the same physician treats the patient prior to admit or can one physician, who treated the pateint in the ER, bill the an ER code and an another bill the initial hospital care code? Both physicians are in the same group.  thanks in advance.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 21, 2009)

*Didn't I just answer this question last week?*

Same group, same specialty = same doctor.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LLovett (Sep 21, 2009)

Unless they are different specialties, Tessa is right. They are seen as the same person if they are in the same group and credentialed under the same specialty.

Laura,CPC, CEMC


----------

